# Hobo's Pokemon News!



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

*COMING TO THE USA* I don't own this episode nor do I own any episode. All rights go to Nintendo and other people who were involved making the anime and make this episode and the others.  
Episode #576
Dealing With Defensive Types
Airdate: 30/05/2009














 Ash defeats Byron and earns himself a Mine Badge

It is time for Ash's sixth Sinnoh Gym battle and this is against Byron the Steel leader. With the match being a 3 on 3 match, Byron using Bronzor, Steelix & Bastiondon while Ash uses Chimchar, Gliscor & Buizel, Ash faces one of his toughest battles, especially when he finds out that Chimchar's moves barely even damage Byron's Bronzor

New Pikachu Short

As usual with every yeah, a new Pikachu Short has been announced. This short, like the others is scheduled to air on the ANA flights in Japan this August and will likely be released on DVD next June. In this short, Pikachu & Co. are playing with a Beach Ball when Pikachu & Piplup end up getting seperated in a Metropolis. There, they bump into a Smoochum and the Notched Ear Pichu whom end up fighting as a present they were going to give to Bellossom has disappeared. They all decide to go look for it. This short is called Pikachu's Great Sparking Search





Today, the Cartoon Network schedule revealed a new dub episode title. This is the episode title for the fifth episode of this season and the 577th episode total. This episode has Ash & Co. try to leave Canalave City, only to end up getting robbed by some wild Pok


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

Sigh, I don't think I should do this.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 23, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Why not?


Not a lot of people are liking it. But I'll still do it if you like it.


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

Good job hobo!

Is there a date when hg or ss will come  out?


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Good job hobo!
> 
> Is there a date when hg or ss will come  out?


Japan - Fall 2009
U.S.A - Spring 2010

Other countries I don't know.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only made the topic 15 minutes ago...

And I think you're doing a good job so far.


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Also, I'll try to get more information on Monday if I get any.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

dude i definitely want more news on HG and SS, KEEP IT ALIVE MAN!


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> dude i definitely want more news on HG and SS, KEEP IT ALIVE MAN!


I will surely do that!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to assume that it'd come out in Summer 2010 for the UK.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Nice tidbits of info.
Also, you lied about HBC coming in June.
It's already out, you have to use bannerbomb lol


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

Do you guys think I should add something or I perfectly fine with the condition I am in.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 23, 2009)

Well if there's something you think is interesting then yes you should post it.


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Do you guys think I should add something or I perfectly fine with the condition I am in.


infos plenty but add more if you want an are bored


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

Well, I could add the newest anime episodes but that's copyrighted.


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Well, I could add the newest anime episodes but that's copyrighted.


well then put something you feel comftorable with


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2009)

I have added a new episode coming out for U.S.A people. : - )


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I have added a new episode coming out for U.S.A people. : - )


nice


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

Good job =D. (I hate pokemon but this'll be useful to teh fans)


----------



## PyroWolf (May 23, 2009)

wow ty for coping me...


----------



## evilpancakes (May 23, 2009)

I really like the pics of HG SS, atleast keep the info about the remakes going


----------



## evilpancakes (May 23, 2009)

commando1898 said:
			
		

> wow ty for coping me...


Dude, dont go there, a ton of people done topic like this before you


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 23, 2009)

commando1898 said:
			
		

> wow ty for coping me...


Shut up, his is better then yours  T_T 

And it's not like your the first person to ever think of the idea...

And also, you spelled "copying" wrong.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 23, 2009)

keep it up!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

Nice copy/pasting from Serebii.


----------



## PyroWolf (May 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> commando1898 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow i was only kidding first of all and i rly think his is a good one


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2009)

In my opinion, I think it is a good idea, I would love to help.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

commando1898 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it didn't sound like you were kidding...


----------



## PyroWolf (May 24, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> commando1898 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, i was and what would you know?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Why is this called topic 1? Are you going to make more then 1 topic about this?


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why is this called topic 1? Are you going to make more then 1 topic about this?


Most likely yes since the title does have 1


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

I edited it.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

commando1898 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not easy to detect when someone's kidding or using sarcasm on the internet, so most people put "jk" or "/sarcasm/" at the end of the sentence so people know.

You didn't put that, so...


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2009)

Has been updated!


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the Updates Mr_Hobo!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 27, 2009)

in the update... what do you mean by brick and mortar?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> in the update... what do you mean by brick and mortar?


The standard, the usual, the normal.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The copy pasta from Serebii.


----------



## Nic (May 29, 2009)

Update


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that.


----------

